# Thermal break for metal pipe?



## MontanaContractor123 (Oct 27, 2021)

Hi, I have Google searched and spoken with folks at GPT industries, Ferguson, etc. However, nobody knows about a solution.

In thinking about Green Building and building occupant comfort, I am looking to include thermal break for iron and metal pipes that exit the building into the cold Montana winters. Thinking about ¾” gas lines, 4” cast iron vent stacks, etc.

With the vent stack, I can simply add a rubber or PVC fitting to prevent heat transfer between inside and outside temperature exposure.

THIS QUESTION DOES NOT PERTAIN TO AIR FLOW THROUGH ENVELOPE PENETRATION!
Some of the iron pipes are exposed and I wonder if there is a gasket or fitting that is designed to mitigate in-line thermal transfer, or if there is some way to safely include a silicone caulk joint, or something. Given the Green Building push from governments, I am frankly surprised this isn’t a common product. Thanks!


----------



## DogGod (Jul 7, 2021)

Flow through envelope penetration!

Obviously you should be come an engineer.


----------



## KCPlumb (Oct 26, 2021)

Not really a true thermal break, you could run the 3/4 pipe through a plastic sleeve long enough to be warmed by the inside air which would provide a barrier of thermal protection and caulk the outside and inside where the pipe penetrates.


----------

